# sandy point report



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

well, i didn't go to IRi but I went to sandy point today. 

Not a bad day at the park. caught 2 undersize flounders, one 15" blue fish, dozens of small rockfish, one spot, one giant perch, and three 5lb catfish.

gave 3 catfish/spot/perch to guys that were next to me. man those guys were onto me as soon as i got those fishes lol. sadly, i saw a guy taking small undersize rockfish......

seriously, lets let the small one go geez.

other than that, weather forcast looks great for next friday and sunday. i can't wait to catch some giant fish there.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks for the report. Sounds like you got some nice pullage and wasn't just soaking bait. How were the mosquitoes? I hate those little SOB's almost as much as poachers.


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

no mosquitos at all. but there were a lot of seagulls. they were stealing my baits(shrimp) when i wasn't looking lol


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Great report! You made the right choice.

IRI is dead and has been all summer long except when the Croakers arrived back in June. But that's all over now. The trend will continue until conditions change.
Old Inlet has a new website. Nice job Old Inlet! I like it. :fishing:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

WTG dominopizza, good report. Was that daytime fishing?


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

yeah i went there from 10am to 2pm


----------



## thaweatherman (Mar 9, 2018)

When you see poachers you should call the NRP line: 1-800-635-6124

They have a station right there and probably would have gotten the guy. Even if they don't come, it's still good to report.


----------



## dominopizza (Sep 29, 2017)

good to know. i'll call them next time.


----------

